# Barred Owl Chick peaks out again



## EricD (Apr 28, 2011)

I am lucky to have Eagle, Osprey and now Barred Owls nest to photograph. I will be bouncing back between the Osprey and Owl nest now the Eagles have fledged.


----------



## Frequency (Apr 28, 2011)

What a wonderful set of images!!! rewarding!!!


----------



## wlbphoto (Apr 28, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Davor (Apr 29, 2011)

Beautiful captures Eric! Im in love with the first one, just how its looking out towards the light makes it so powerful feels almost unreal in a sense. The eyes make it seem like it has some sort of great dream and wants to just fly out there and capture it, a very moving image in my opinion. The only thing id change is maybe add a bit of contrast and saturation for a more dramatic effect.


----------



## Miladymimi (Apr 29, 2011)

Wonderful!  this little guy is so sweet.  Thanks for sharing these.


----------

